# Stances angles for all mountain?



## johnnyytruong

im mostly an all mountain rider so i only ride one way most of the time but will ride switch if i feel like goofing around a bit. i currently have it at 15/-4. what other angles should i try?


----------



## Qball

Whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## seanboobs

Qball said:


> Whatever is comfortable for you.



Agreed with Qball.

Otherwise for all mountain I, personally, use a 21/-12. It is a little bit more aggressive on both sides, but that is just what I like when I am bombing trails and fooling around on rollers. If you're looking for a new stance just get a screw driver and f*ck around for a while :thumbsup: it's what i've done for all of my stances:laugh:


----------



## outlyr

johnnyytruong said:


> im mostly an all mountain rider so i only ride one way most of the time but will ride switch if i feel like goofing around a bit. i currently have it at 15/-4. what other angles should i try?


I'm not sure what I was thinking but I started the season on a new board with a directional stance of 18/6. I nearly destroyed my front hip/buttock and severly bruised my ego. I shifted around quite a bit and settled on 15/-15, eventhough I ride very little park, mostly groomers and jumps. I'll try 18/-15 next time out and see how that goes. If your front foot feels comfortable leave it at 15 for the time being. I suggest making some bold adjustments with your back foot, try -9,-12,-15 and see what feels right. Make sure that your boots remain centered, laterally and that your highbacks are parallel to heel edge whenever you change the angles. And keep in mind how your stance width might be effecting the ride.


----------



## Smitty

Shit, I ride 9/-9 for all mountain. I don't find extreme angles comfortable at all. I've been riding the same stance for a long time, I messed around with tons of different angles over the years. Landed on my current one and just prefer it. Most of my friends ride 15/-9 and 12/-12.


----------



## ecks

outlyr said:


> I'm not sure what I was thinking but I started the season on a new board with a directional stance of 15/3. I nearly destroyed my front hip/buttock and severly bruised my ego. I shifted around quite a bit and settled on 15/-15, eventhough I ride very little park, mostly groomers and jumps. I'll try 18/-15 next time out and see how that goes. If your front foot feels comfortable leave it at 15 for the time being. I suggest making some bold adjustments with your back foot, try -9,-12,-15 and see what feels right. Make sure that your boots remain centered and that your highbacks are parallel to heel edge whenever you change the angles. And keep in mind how your stance width might be effecting the ride.


I started riding this season at 18/-15 and it's been surprisingly comfortable. Last week I switched back to 15/-12 and kept catching edges so I guess once you go 18/-15 it's going to be hard to go back, although I'm not complaining.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

johnnyytruong said:


> im mostly an all mountain rider so i only ride one way most of the time but will ride switch if i feel like goofing around a bit. i currently have it at 15/-4. what other angles should i try?


Never felt comfortable on negaive angles. I ride +15 +6 on a powder day...+18 + 12 on a carving day. All mountain directional/setback board.


----------



## FirstChair

Your angles sound good for what your doing ...It's a matter of personal preference and comfort.
I tend to prefer very slightly ducked , or forward angles like Pawlo.. makes carving hard easier for me.
I also like the front foot to be no less than 18 deg.....again , something that works for me.YMMV

As far as setback goes, all of my boards have 25-30mm of set back designed in , and I don't change that.
I'm just not comfortable on a centered stance, I like the tail to be a bit shorter so I can really dig it in when I have to..but this is also just a personal preference.


----------



## outlyr

ecks said:


> I started riding this season at 18/-15 and it's been surprisingly comfortable. Last week I switched back to 15/-12 and kept catching edges so I guess once you go 18/-15 it's going to be hard to go back, although I'm not complaining.


1.5 to two inches of fresh pow made for near-epic conditions at Camelback today. Just kidding. I went with 18/-12 and a centered, 24" stance today. It was the best configuration yet, 18 in the front feels perfect and three degrees less in the back seemed to take some stress off my big toe and knee. I'll try it on my rocker next week and see how it goes.


----------



## outlyr

pawlo said:


> Never felt comfortable on negaive angles. I ride +15 +6 on a powder day...+18 + 12 on a carving day. All mountain directional/setback board.


Do you hit jumps with those angles?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just take a portable screwdriver on the hill with you and play around with the angles until you find what you like. I rode +15/-9 for years, but just changed to +15/-12 for this season.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

pawlo said:


> Never felt comfortable on negaive angles. I ride +15 +6 on a powder day...+18 + 12 on a carving day. All mountain directional/setback board.


yeah, no good heelside with duck stance. very difficult to performance. i have a wide history of stance angles.

+15 -6 my learner's angles
+15 0
+18 0
+18 +6
+30 +21
+36 +24
+21 -6 my present angles for park days
+21 +9
+27 +15 my present angles for groomed slope and off-piste





outlyr said:


> Do you hit jumps with those angles?


mate I rode switch when I had +36 +24. It was ugly, but it was possible.


----------



## outlyr

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> mate I rode switch when I had +36 +24. It was ugly, but it was possible.


I set up my first rocker board with 18/6 in the offseason thinking that a forward orientation made the most sense. I'm not sure if it was the stance or my being unfamiliar with the feel of r/c, but I just could't balance or initiate turns with a positive backfoot. It could have to do with old skating habits I suppose.


----------



## The Jake

old thread, but my angles appear pretty extreme in comparison to the ones listed here. i'm at +24 and -12. took me a while to find something comfortable, but that's what i settled on.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

outlyr said:


> I set up my first rocker board with 18/6 in the offseason thinking that a forward orientation made the most sense. I'm not sure if it was the stance or my being unfamiliar with the feel of r/c, but I just could't balance or initiate turns with a positive backfoot. It could have to do with old skating habits I suppose.


yes, this is only practice.

nice switch from hard booter
YouTube - carving snowboard switch "backwards"
I envy


----------



## KIRKRIDER

outlyr said:


> Do you hit jumps with those angles?


Not in the park, but I do hit lips and drops. Forward stance (18/12) helps a lot when you want to carve and lean toward the nose of the board, while a more open back foot is much more comfortable in powder days when you ride on your back leg most of the times...I tried what felt most comfortable to me sliding on my wood floor after a run.
Not necessarily from jumping, mostly for carving.


----------



## outlyr

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> YouTube - carving snowboard switch "backwards"
> I envy


That's intense, I've never seen someone carve so deep. I guess hard boots allow the rider to reduce their stance like Casper has. I'm sure a narrow stance helps him throw his weight around and really dig in, it probably helps with popping into switch too.


----------



## outlyr

pawlo said:


> Not in the park, but I do hit lips and drops. Forward stance (18/12) helps a lot when you want to carve and lean toward the nose of the board, while a more open back foot is much more comfortable in powder days when you ride on your back leg most of the times...I tried what felt most comfortable to me sliding on my wood floor after a run.
> Not necessarily from jumping, mostly for carving.


What do you suggest trying it on, a cambered or r/c board?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

outlyr said:


> What do you suggest trying it on, a cambered or r/c board?


Nice video. That's an "Alpine" or "race" board. ( Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding - Boards, Boots, Bindings, Reviews: Bomber Online in Summit County, Colorado: Welcome!)
Much stiffer than a regular snowboard. Notice the binding angles ( +30 +30?) and they use stiff ski- like boots to carve deep like that.

I have a cambered board (Arbor A-Frame) Try +15 / +12 and see how it feels, a narrower front angle makes bending down to initiate a carve more natural, but it is fatiguing in the long run. I wwent up to +21/ +18 on groomers.

All depends on what you like to ride and what conditions you have.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

outlyr said:


> I guess hard boots allow the rider to reduce their stance like Casper has. I'm sure a narrow stance helps him throw his weight around and really dig in, it probably helps with popping into switch too.


more exactly, they forced to reduce their stances because a wide stance with acute angles prevent knee bending. A narrow stance helps to twist torso more deeply too.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

pawlo said:


> Nice video. That's an "Alpine" or "race" board. ( Snowboard Carving, Racing, Alpine Snowboarding )
> Much stiffer than a regular snowboard. Notice the binding angles ( +30 +30?) and they use stiff ski- like boots to carve deep like that.


Also its have narrower waist to reduce edge changing time. Angles are >45.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I need to ride one of those.


----------



## Prime320

Is there any stance that might help someone handle chop better? Thats my toughest area. I'm a heavy dude and I see my friends make it through it much easier. I seem to deflect off the chop a lot more and bounce WAY out of my groove. 90% of the time that I crash it is because of this reason.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm

Prime320 said:


> Is there any stance that might help someone handle chop better? Thats my toughest area. I'm a heavy dude and I see my friends make it through it much easier. I seem to deflect off the chop a lot more and bounce WAY out of my groove. 90% of the time that I crash it is because of this reason.


If I understand you right and the chop is something like this:








you must either cut through it or 'lick' it by bending your knees down and up. Down your speed with long arcs, not with the toe edge or heel edge slipping.


----------



## bsmaven

I ride 18 and 0 for years and can ride switch and hit jumps. Its easier on my back knee when you are minus I think it puts pressure on your knee. But just writing about it makes me want to try new stance.


----------

